# Please check your bbs profile for data loss



## Makai Guy (May 14, 2007)

On Sunday May 13 our database server crashed.  There appears to be some data loss as a result. 

As far as we can tell at this point, the loss seems to be limited to entries in only one data table, the one that contains our custom data fields for TUG, i.e. _Real Name, Location, Resorts Owned,_ and _BBS Member Code_.

We've identified about 30 users that were effected and have restored blank entries for them in the data table.  It will be necessary for these users to re-enter any data missing from these data fields.  There may be a few other effected users scattered through the database.

We are asking all users to please check their profiles for missing data.  *Click here* and review the fields indicated in the illustration below.  If any of the data is missing, please re-enter it.  If you are a TUG member and need help determining the BBS Member Code, please see *this post*.




If you enter missing data, but it is not saved, this means you have a missing record in this data table.  If you find you are one of those effected, please *click here* and notify BBS Admin so that we can add a record for you in the table table.


----------

